#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Visitor in my garden created panic

## larvidchr

The pictures are not very god sorry, they where shot in a hurry with my mobile while trying to find and get the dog inside, the snake was about 3 m long.

----------


## good2bhappy

had a small King C yesterday in the garden!

----------


## dirtydog

So we have the before pictures, where's the after pictures  :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

Pad Krapow

----------


## Panda

Bloody wimp. Should have grabbed the rake instead of the camera.

----------


## good2bhappy

looks like a cobra
stay away
3M could be a king!

----------


## larvidchr

> *Bloody wimp.* Should have grabbed the rake instead of the camera.


Absolutely  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

That's a beauty.

----------


## nidhogg

for OP - do I recall seeing another thread by you on flooding??  probably the two events are linked.

..or I am a loony imagining things.  Either way.

----------


## larvidchr

> for OP - do I recall seeing another thread by you on flooding??  probably the two events are linked.
> 
> ..or I am a loony imagining things.  Either way.


No not related at all, the snake came over the garden back wall from an unused big piece of land where they now have started some sort of work, I guess it was disturbed by it all and went looking for a more peaceful place to roam  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

I reckon that aussie guy planted the cobra in your back yard looking for some revenge for the hiding you gave him!  :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

> I reckon that aussie guy planted the cobra in your back yard looking for some revenge for the hiding you gave him!



 :rofl:  :rofl:  he is a snake himself, or let me rephrase that, a worm, got to show the King Cobra some respect but not that guy.

----------


## Panda

Looks like a King Cobra. They eat other snakes that eat the rats. So not to be encouraged.

The most effective weapon against a snake (apart from a shotgun), is a length of heavy gauge fencing wire doubled over and twisted up to make a whip like weapon. A three meter Cobra would have a pretty good strike range, so maybe not a good idea to go into mortal combat unless you are young and nimble and confidant of your reflexes. I have to say that going to war with a 3 meter fast moving King Cobra would be a pretty daunting prospect for anyone. Dont really blame you for staying away. Perhaps buy a mongoose? :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Perhaps buy a mongoose?


Fook he has a real fair dinkum Aussie snake catching Crocodile Dundee as a next door neighbour and he could of helped Larvidhr if Larvidhr hadn't incapacitated him the day before.   :rofl:

----------


## robuzo

If it really is three meters it must be a King- none of the other cobra species gets over two meters.  He'll rise up a meter, and be able to strike to a distance slightly further.  They strike downward; cobras are fixed-fang snakes that bite rather than punch straight out like a viper, nor are they as quick as a viper or python.  At any rate, Kings don't like to be around people, and he'll probably piss off elsewhere. I wouldn't really recommend tangling with him without a firearm, although a homemade sjambok as described by Panda is probably about as good a weapon as anything- a good long rake would work OK, too, to keep him at a distance.  They tire quickly.  Shame to have to kill him, and again only do so if he seems to be hanging around (they are territorial). Too bad there isn't a way to bribe him into paying your neighbor a visit.

----------


## PlanK

> 


Looks like a hose.     :mid:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Can't believe your scared of snakes you bloody wimp. 

When ever I get a snake in the garden, I quickly run in the house, stand on a chair and scream like a little girl. Like any real man would! :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

^^Shame you weren't there that day Plan B, I could have asked you to go out and roll it up nicely  :rofl:

----------


## larvidchr

> *Can't believe your scared of snakes you bloody wimp.* 
> 
> When ever I get a snake in the garden, I quickly run in the house, stand on a chair and scream like a little girl. Like any real man would!


But I am, I am, this fellow was bigggggggggggg  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> for OP - do I recall seeing another thread by you on flooding?? probably the two events are linked.
> 
> ..or I am a loony imagining things. Either way.


.....'tis the season for activity.

----------


## larvidchr

My GF was screaming at me to run and get the plastic pellet toy air gun and shoot it, the neighbours wife was running around closing doors, and I was trying to find out where my docile imported 7 pedigree :Smile:  dog was, then I ran and got the gun but thought better of it, my GF again shouted at me to shoot it, but I said no where is my phone I want some pictures, I found my phone got the photos and then shoot at the snake with the plasticpellets, they cant penetrate snakeskin but bothered it enough to make it crawl back over the wall, I hope it has found a nice place where it can be undisturbed by us crazy humans, and humans dont get in its way.  :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

and doesn't come back

----------


## Rural Surin

Alarmist. It's just a bladdy snake.

----------


## wernerfreitag

We had a 3m snake looking in our house in ChiangDao last year. We though it could be a king cobra. It was dark colord , too.
Later on we found behind the neighbars house. It was a common rat snake.

----------


## artist

Tell the wife that its there and not long after it will be skinned chopped up and in the wok

----------


## robuzo

> We had a 3m snake looking in our house in ChiangDao last year. We though it could be a king cobra. It was dark colord , too.
> Later on we found behind the neighbars house. It was a common rat snake.


Some of the rat snakes will raise their bodies and spread hood as well.

----------


## Mr R Sole

> had a small King C yesterday in the garden!


did he look like this????   :rofl: 




> looks like a cobra stay away 3M could be a king!


I agree in my proffesional opinion...the 'standard' cobra generally doesn't get bigger than 2.5mtrs...You lucky bugger...I'd wanna keep it around as long as possible....as long as you ain't got kids, dogs or cats!!!!...that you wanna keep that is?? :rofl: 




> Looks like a King Cobra. They eat other snakes that eat the rats. So not to be encouraged.


King cobras do eat other snakes but strangley enough..prefer other cobras...not Kings...they also eat rats, if there are no snakes about....




> The most effective weapon against a snake (apart from a shotgun), is a length of heavy gauge fencing wire doubled over and twisted up to make a whip like weapon. A three meter Cobra would have a pretty good strike range, so maybe not a good idea to go into mortal combat unless you are young and nimble and confidant of your reflexes. I have to say that going to war with a 3 meter fast moving King Cobra would be a pretty daunting prospect for anyone. Dont really blame you for staying away. Perhaps buy a mongoose?


Oh my god!!!!! Where does all this fear and paranoia come from...and hatred?????
This is a beautiful creature and you are very fortunate to see one.. A friend of mine rescued a 5mtr King in Samui. We had the pleasure of being able to film it in an enclosed space...even at five metres the poor devil just wanted to escape...and we weren't using 'rakes' or any other type of deadly instrument!!!! 

Samui snake rescue...free service...24hrs a day...a guy called Phil... Superb.




> I wouldn't really recommend tangling with him without a firearm,


A firearm!!!!! WTF...... just leave it alone, It has no interest in us what so ever...we are not a food source...and never will be...there is a program coming to National Geo' soon I suggest some of the TD'ers watch it....
As far a I can tell...HUMANS not ANIMALS are much more of a threat....as is blatently clear from some of the opinions on this and other posts...I go out of my way to see 'NATURE' that's why I'm here!!!!! 

Maybe the UK would be a better place for some of the posters...there's feck all nature left there!!!!

----------


## good2bhappy

> This is a beautiful creature and you are very fortunate to see one..


and survive to tell the tale

----------


## good2bhappy

> Some of the rat snakes will raise their bodies and spread hood as well.


Is that so?

----------


## El Gibbon

Probably an Indo Rat snake. If you could discern black stripes on a Cinnamon background that is what it was. Fast as all flock... I mean really really fast. Lives on rats and small animals and birds. Good to have around and fun to watch them go when they are on the run.

E. G.

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by good2bhappy
> 
> had a small King C yesterday in the garden!
> 
> 
> did he look like this????  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you Sole, I do not want to harm any snakes and think they are beautiful creatures, but whether it was one kind or other I am just not comfortable with having one that big living in my garden, unlike other posters here, like Aussies) I am not used to snakes where I come from, having said that the two Thais in the house at the time was far more disturbed by this snakes presence than I was.

 :Smile:

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> I wouldn't really recommend tangling with him without a firearm,
> 
> 
> A firearm!!!!! WTF...... just leave it alone, It has no interest in us what so ever...we are not a food source...and never will be...there is a program coming to National Geo' soon I suggest some of the TD'ers watch it....
> As far a I can tell...HUMANS not ANIMALS are much more of a threat....as is blatently clear from some of the opinions on this and other posts...I go out of my way to see 'NATURE' that's why I'm here!!!!! 
> 
> Maybe the UK would be a better place for some of the posters...there's feck all nature left there!!!!


WTF, Mr. Sole, did you read the rest of what I wrote? "Shame to have to kill him, and again only do so if he seems to be hanging around (they are territorial)."  I'm a huge reptile fan, snakes especially, but you can't have a cobra around the house, especially if there are kids and/or dogs. 

By the way, the some of the rat snakes really can easily be confused with a King C, especially the keeled rat snake.  As I mentioned, some of the rat snakes will rear up and flatten out, but in more of a sideways fashion than the cobras.  Some members of the keelback snake family mimic the cobra hood and stance almost perfectly, although they are also perfectly harmless.

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by Mr R Sole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by robuzo
> ...


Question, are the rat snakes poisonous ?

----------


## phuketbound

> My GF was screaming at me to run and get the plastic pellet toy air gun and shoot it, the neighbours wife was running around closing doors, and I was trying to find out where my docile imported 7 pedigree dog was, then I ran and got the gun but thought better of it, my GF again shouted at me to shoot it, but I said no where is my phone I want some pictures, I found my phone got the photos and then shoot at the snake with the plasticpellets, they cant penetrate snakeskin but bothered it enough to make it crawl back over the wall, I hope it has found a nice place where it can be undisturbed by us crazy humans, and humans dont get in its way.


One brave man! What some of us would do for a photo.. :Smile: 

Has it been back of recent? You probably scared it half to death.

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> 
> My GF was screaming at me to run and get the plastic pellet toy air gun and shoot it, the neighbours wife was running around closing doors, and I was trying to find out where my docile imported 7 pedigree dog was, then I ran and got the gun but thought better of it, my GF again shouted at me to shoot it, but I said no where is my phone I want some pictures, I found my phone got the photos and then shoot at the snake with the plasticpellets, they cant penetrate snakeskin but bothered it enough to make it crawl back over the wall, I hope it has found a nice place where it can be undisturbed by us crazy humans, and humans dont get in its way. 
> 
> 
> One brave man! What some of us would do for a photo..
> 
> Has it been back of recent? You probably scared it half to death.


No, and I don't think it will, they have ploughed the land behind the estate since, I hope it managed to get out of the way.

 :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> One brave man! What some of us would do for a photo..


When Larvidchr has a camera in his hand he turns into Superman with absolutely no fear.

You should see him when he goes on a Thai Knicker thread photo safari!

He takes no prisoners!  :Smile:

----------


## phuketbound

Men!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I really fear snakes, but I've run into a poisonous one on my camp when I lived in the woods of NCarolina. I was working with delinquent teenagers in an outdoor rehab program, and I was told if I see a snake, to cut his head off. Well saw a copperhead snake, but didn't have time to chop its head off. One of the girls already had the shovel and did the deed, while I stood in horror and awe.

----------


## Rural Surin

We might be the only life form that kills just for the sake of killing.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mr R Sole
> ...


No, not at all.  You want them around, best thing to keep the rats away.

----------


## larvidchr

^Thanks
 :Smile:

----------


## phuketbound

Cobra vs Rat Snake   :Smile:  
Just for next time.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Question, are the rat snakes poisonous ?


No, but they are fast, aggressive and as already mentioned, easily confused with a cobra.  So even if it can't kill you with its bite, it is certainly capable of scaring you half to death.

Speaking from experience here......... :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

Well I don't know, I think with my very limited knowledge about snakes the best option is to be very careful with them all and stay at a guaranteed safe distance, this one moved very casually and docile like though even when I was stressing it with the plastic pellets.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

> We might be the only life form that kills just for the sake of killing.


Cats.

----------


## good2bhappy

scale markings on the head are distinctive

----------


## Happyman

A work camp I was on many years ago in Ar Ar - Saudi was infested with what they called ratsnakes - looked similar to the one on that YouTube clip- place was a cold store and was infested with rats as well ! 
 Phillipino workers used to trap them and eat them !! ( rats and snakes!)

I stayed with my 'beef bacon"or "turkey ham" sandwiches thankyou !!! :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The Cobra is a bit of a pussy really. Although he can move very quickly, about 80kph, he is no match for the world's deadliest snake the Inland Tiapan or Fierce Snake of Australia. This fella is 750 times more venomous than the Cobra. The cobra doesn't even rate in the top 10 deadly snakes.
The Deadliest Snakes in the World « The Steve Irwin Mosaic Tribute Project

----------


## Mr R Sole

> "Shame to have to kill him, and again only do so if he seems to be hanging around (they are territorial)." I'm a huge reptile fan, snakes especially, but you can't have a cobra around the house, especially if there are kids and/or dogs.


Surely better to try and coax it out of your garden..as for territorial..usually only because there is a food source..

Copperhead racers also try to mimic the cobra...and puff out their necks..there are also mock vipers over here...tricky little buggers some of these guys..

Best advice leave well alone..get a reptile book..learn about the amazing nature we're so lucky to have here...(before the thai's kill em' all, and encourage us to do the same) 
Something like 95% of all snake species in Thailand are non-venomous at least to us...something to think about....




> I was told if I see a snake, to cut his head off. Well saw a copperhead snake, but didn't have time to chop its head off. One of the girls already had the shovel and did the deed, while I stood in horror and awe.


Mass hissssss-teria (pardon the pun) why should that snake have been killed weren't your 'deliquents' (correct word used) in the snakes environment...and aren't we????????




> We might be the only life form that kills just for the sake of killing.


Just because we can....what a lovely species we are...how superior...right on Rural..

----------


## Loy Toy

I hate to kill any creature but when you have children running around with some venomous snakes in the area you have to remove them unfortunately.

The last snake (rat snake) I found was in the pool and I managed to get her (she was pregnant) over the fence and into the Klong so hopefully she won't come back.

The number of dogs that have been killed by cobra's in my area is high but since they have cleared most of the land for the motor way the cobras have disappeared as well.

Lovely creatures and it is a shame if they all have been killed off.  :Sad:

----------


## Whiteshiva

> The Cobra is a bit of a pussy really. Although he can move very quickly, about 80kph


Bullshit - a normal person would have no problem outrunning a cobra - assuming of course, a cobra would be willing to pursue you - which is won't.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> Bullshit - a normal person would have no problem outrunning a cobra - assuming of course, a cobra would be willing to pursue you - which is won't.


Yes, bullshit. 18 would be more like it. No, he most likely won't chase you. He will probably want to get away.

----------


## robuzo

> The Cobra is a bit of a pussy really. Although he can move very quickly, about 80kph, he is no match for the world's deadliest snake the Inland Tiapan or Fierce Snake of Australia. This fella is 750 times more venomous than the Cobra. The cobra doesn't even rate in the top 10 deadly snakes.
> The Deadliest Snakes in the World « The Steve Irwin Mosaic Tribute Project


The Inland Taipan is indeed an impressive snake, as is the Aussie Brown, but the King Cobra is no slouch- it is capable of delivering a huge amount of venom, and once fully grown it has virtually no natural enemies, including the mongoose, which is simply too small to kill one.  The King is the only animal other than man capable of killing an adult elephant one-on-one.  Also, Thailand does have a species of spitting cobra, which is about as nasty a customer as you could encounter.  I've seen one in action, and "spraying cobra" would be a better description.

The majority of snakes one encounters in Thailand are either non-venomous or only mildly so, like the rear-fanged vine snakes or some of the very common keelbacks.  The most deadly snakes in Thailand, the kraits (land and sea) and coral snakes, will not bite in defense unless trod upon or handled roughly.  The majority of snakes, even big ones like pythons, are timid and will flee people quickly when given that option, but the most aggressive and ill-tempered snake in Thailand, the Russell's viper, while rather small is very willing to bite.  Their venom is quite potent, and I believe they cause more deaths than any other Asian snake.  I've seen them on offer at Chatuchak, for reasons I can only speculate about.  I believe the one that accounts for the most bites is the White-Lipped Pit Viper Snakes of Southeast Asia : White-lipped Pit Viper - Trimeresurus albobrabis ; I saw one at night next to a footpath near Huay Kwang station in Bangkok.  These are ambush predators which lie in wait rather than attracting attention by moving around.  They rely more on the heat-sensing pits around their mouths than eyesight, and tend to strike at any warm body in range, such as a rat or a sandal-clad foot.  Like a copperhead, their bite is rarely fatal, but it must hurt like hell.

Snakes are the most highly-evolved reptile, possessing a singular beauty.  They are among the most effective predators of rats, which not only damage crops but through the diseases they both carry themselves and transmit through the fleas that infest them account for far more human death and misery than snakes.  Asian people generally seem to understand this better than Europeans; while St. Patrick receives praise for banishing Ireland's snakes, one might like to ask him why he got rid of this clean and generally unobtrusive friend to man while leaving the rats behind.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by Whiteshiva
> 
> Bullshit - a normal person would have no problem outrunning a cobra - assuming of course, a cobra would be willing to pursue you - which is won't.
> 
> 
> Yes, bullshit. 18 would be more like it. No, he most likely won't chase you. He will probably want to get away.


Actually, more like 8 kph.  The only snake that can close to 18 is the black mamba, which apparently, like the king cobra, is territorial when nesting and might chase a person.

----------


## isdatu

I know a Irish bloke down the road whose name is Patrick. He swears he lives the life of a Saint. Maybe he could sort out the snakes issue for you Lars. No problems with more flooding and dekhead nieghbours as I don't think he's qualified yet in the parting of the heavens.
 ::chitown::

----------


## RPETER65

> My GF was screaming at me to run and get the plastic pellet toy air gun and shoot it, the neighbours wife was running around closing doors, and I was trying to find out where my docile imported 7 pedigree dog was, then I ran and got the gun but thought better of it, my GF again shouted at me to shoot it, but I said no where is my phone I want some pictures, I found my phone got the photos and then shoot at the snake with the plasticpellets, they cant penetrate snakeskin but bothered it enough to make it crawl back over the wall, I hope it has found a nice place where it can be undisturbed by us crazy humans, and humans dont get in its way.


 
Probably planning an ambush.

----------


## nidhogg

> ask him why he got rid of this clean and generally unobtrusive friend to man while leaving the rats behind.


Dude, the Irish had to live _somewhere_.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
>  ask him why he got rid of this clean and generally unobtrusive friend to man while leaving the rats behind.
> 
> 
> Dude, the Irish had to live _somewhere_.


Snap!

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> The Inland Taipan is indeed an impressive snake, as is the Aussie Brown


  Yes, for sure you are dead right there. The Western Taipan is the one that really worries me. I had a close encounter with one whilst opening a gate in Western Queeensland, a thousand kilometres from anywhere. Shit was trumps.

Queensland Museum - Snakes - Species Detail

----------

